
Show HN: A stupid website for animating images on top of videos (HTML5 and WASM) - TrevorSundberg
https://gifygram.com
======
TrevorSundberg
Four months ago I had posted the first version of this project which was just
the video editor. After garnering positive feedback, I decided to turn it into
the social platform Gifygram where you can share your animations.

A major inspiration for the social aspect was MIT's Scratch game editor, which
allows users to "Remix" other people's content into their own versions.
Gifygram builds on this by showing all remixes under the original author's
thread which adds another avenue of interaction on top of commenting and
sharing.

For those curious, the inspiration for the animator was an old and
purposefully goofy video from 2007, the 300 PG version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqiSkd1M6k)

And lastly for the WebAssembly fans, all the rendering and video encoding on
Gifygram is done entirely within the browser, no video processing server
required :)

